# Woman pulls gun on flasher: 'I'm going to blow your brains out'



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 16, 2012)

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...flasher-im-going-to-blow-your-brains-out?lite



> A flasher allegedly got more than he bargained for when he approached a woman at a lake in Washington state this week: a Ruger .380 pointing back at him.
> I put the magazine in my gun. I cocked it, the woman told The Daily News online. I said, You need to leave or Ill shoot you. Im going to blow your brains out.
> The gun reportedly had the intended effect.
> Oh, [expletive]! the man declared, according to the paper, before running away.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 16, 2012)

Woman was an idiot. She's lucky the guy stood there while she loaded the gun. I'm skeptical of this story.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 16, 2012)

When she allegedly said 'I'll blow your brains out' what part of him was she aiming at?


----------



## Instructor (Nov 16, 2012)

They have both committed crimes.  Public indecency and threatening with a deadly weapon.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 16, 2012)

Instructor said:


> They have both committed crimes. Public indecency and threatening with a deadly weapon.



I think he threatened her with his weapon too, probably not deadly though.

I had a friend who had a man flash at her when she walking past him, she stopped, looked at what he was waving at her and said in a plummy English voice  'It looks like a penis ..only smaller' and walked on in disdain.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 16, 2012)

Instructor said:


> They have both committed crimes.  Public indecency and threatening with a deadly weapon.



Depending on the laws, she may have been in the wrong.  However, who can guess what that guys intent would have been.  I think this could have been construed as a legitimate threat.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 16, 2012)

Makalakumu said:


> Depending on the laws, she may have been in the wrong.  However, who can guess what that guys intent would have been.  I think this could have been construed as a legitimate threat.




Give me a break. While pounding his pud in public is reprehensible, I think it's obvious that if he'd planned to do anything more, he'd have done it while she rummaged around in her purse, pulled out her gun, rummaged around some more to find the magazine, put the magazine in it, and racked the slide. Oh, and then talked to him.

I think there's a very high BS quotient in this story.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 16, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> Give me a break. While pounding his pud in public is reprehensible, I think it's obvious that if he'd planned to do anything more, he'd have done it while she rummaged around in her purse, pulled out her gun, rummaged around some more to find the magazine, put the magazine in it, and racked the slide. Oh, and then talked to him.
> 
> I think there's a very high BS quotient in this story.



That might be true, but taken on it's surface, if a man suddenly shows up and flashes a woman, I can see how a woman could perceive that as a rape threat.  Imagine if she put a hole in the guy.  We'd be reading a story about how a potential rapist was foiled by a firearm.  Cops come and here's a dead dude with his dick hanging out.

In the end, both ends are fine by me.  Stories like these need to be circulated so these creeps can see that there is a real consequence to their action.  If they are "just a flasher" the thought they might face a gun may make them think twice.  

2nd Amendment Win IMO.


----------



## malteaser14 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm female, and IMHO if she thought he was a threat she wouldn't have wasted time finding and loading a gun, hoping she could do it fast enough that the flasher couldn't hurt her, she would have used that time to get away! Any idiot can point a gun, who's to say she could have pulled the trigger, or that he wouldnt have been able to use the gun on her?!


----------



## WC_lun (Nov 16, 2012)

I certainly don't feel any sympathy for the flasher, but what she did isn't much better.  She pulled her weapon, pointed it at a man, and threatened his life.  According to the story and the attitude of the woman, it is pretty clear there was no fear for her life.  What he did is disgisting.  What she did is assault.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 16, 2012)

WC_lun said:


> What she did is assault.



That depends on the laws of the particular area in which she lives.  I'm not sure how Washington defines it, but the police did not arrest her.

That said, as a general principle, I don't think it's fair to judge.  She doesn't know what this guy is intending, only that he has just grossly propositioned her in a very inappropriate way.  How long would you want your daughter to wait before she acted?


----------

